# 12000K CF - Your thoughts?



## danwpc (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I just recently got the Odyssea 4X65W CF light for a decent deal on Ebay. (http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=293)

These things seem to be going for super cheap. Just wondering if anyone had any thoughts on the light fixture?

*Also most importantly the fixture came with 4x65W "Odyssea 12000K Daylights" 
Any ideas on how effective this is going to be for my plants. I am hoping to place this over my new 55gal. *

Thanks a lot for your help.

Dan


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

12000k bulbs is really not in the color spectrum used by plants. I would recommend switching them out for 6500k/6700k bulbs.

I've not personally used these fixtures, but have heard not so good things about them. The biggest complaint seems to be the workmanship quality.


----------



## danwpc (Feb 1, 2007)

Hm... do you know of any place that would sell these bulbs cheap? Places I've looked seem to be selling them at like 65 bucks a piece! x4 thats more than I paid for the whole thing!


----------

